# GPS via USB cable? (repost because I probably put my question to the wrong secti



## axtstern (Apr 6, 2014)

Folks, can I use all the features of the GPS device when connecting it to the EOS M via USB cable?
I would like to do so because I want to mount a Flash as well.

Carying a Flash and the GP-E2 might look wiered but the M is my only EOS with GPS support.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 6, 2014)

according to gp-e2 manual, using gps via cable should not have any problems with geotagging. download and read the manual from canon website. I use garmin etrex series of gps recorder for tracking and using lightroom add co-ordinates into raw files.


----------

